# The hate on furrs.



## Validuz (Dec 5, 2012)

I've been browsing more and more about fursuits and con's this past week than the past few years. Really getting into it :3
But one thing that's always lurking in my mind is the well known hate for furries in general. I'm curious how often there are hostile confrontations against furs. Or hell, Maybe inbetween furs?


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 5, 2012)

I think most of it tends to be in the heads of the people involved. 
Thin skin all around! :V


----------



## Saga (Dec 5, 2012)

Let people say whatever they want to you. Haters gonna hate.
If they decide to try and hurt you, let them meet your friend, mr. Switchblade.
He doesn't play well with others. 
...just kidding smack em in the mouth.


----------



## Validuz (Dec 5, 2012)

cyanogen said:


> If they decide to try and hurt you, let them meet your friend, mr. Switchblade.



Hah~ xD
But no. I haven't been to a con nor have had any arguments with a furr. (Hell. Before i joined the forums i thought ya'll were superfriendly fluffy cuddlemonsters. :V ) I guess the best way to avoid this is to go with a group of friends. Safer in the pack hm?


----------



## Aetius (Dec 5, 2012)

If there is any hate, most furries deserve it.


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2012)

Gotta be honest with you, most of the furry fandom is a gutter that  collects the coagulated scum of society.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 5, 2012)

Aetius said:


> If there is any hate, most furries deserve it.



Speak for yourself. ;3


In reference to the topic I suspect a majority of conflict is via digital media online where much of the time irritation is all that's at stake, few people know or care about furries in real life, few of those who do would bother starting a scene over it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 5, 2012)

I've honestly never been in a hostile situation literally anywhere IRL or online for being a furry EXCEPT by other furries. It's only happened twice, but two uppity furs got on my shit a while back (like 2009 or 10) because I do a lot of softcore smut. It's as basic as it gets and honestly, I rarely draw anything even completely naked. Not even in my free time, but people still get upset because they suck donkey dick at scrolling past stuff that they don't wanna see. That was it though for my own personal confrontations.

I never hear of other furries getting attacked by non furs. I only see them attack their own...here.....exclusively.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 5, 2012)

It's half and half. 
Sometimes the "hate" (I use it loosely because furries have a hateboner for the word "hate") is unwarranted. Other times, furries create that "hate" all by themselves.

In short, people will create issues out of nothing.


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Sometimes the "hate" (I use it loosely because furries have a hateboner for the word "hate") is unwarranted. Other times, furries create that "hate" all by themselves.
> 
> In short, people will create issues out of nothing.


I am a hate generator, powering much of FAF's supply of hatred.
You are all welcome.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 5, 2012)

The hate on furfags*


Fix'd the title.


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> The hate on furfags*
> 
> 
> Fix'd the title.


Fuck, you made me notice that the title has two "r"s in it. Goddamn, "furries" or "furs" is too mainstream now for us?


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 5, 2012)

Deo said:


> I am a hate generator, powering much of FAF's supply of hatred.
> You are all welcome.



Did you get that package of Angranium I sent you?


----------



## badlands (Dec 5, 2012)

a lot off furries have very thin skins. this makes them the easiest people to troll.


seriously if a troll wants to get a rise from a group; furries are the default 'go to' option


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 5, 2012)

Because regardless of stated species most furries are, in fact, lolcows.


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Did you get that package of Angranium I sent you?


Yes I am working on purifying it at the moment for the highest output of rage. I appreciate your help in keeping FAF's servers powered up.


----------



## Validuz (Dec 5, 2012)

Huh. Seems furries are more confrontational than people :V


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 5, 2012)

Deo said:


> Yes I am working on purifying it at the moment for the highest output of rage. I appreciate your help in keeping FAF's servers powered up.




And I thank you for leveling up my mining skillz.



Validuz said:


> Huh. Seems furries are more confrontational than people :V



Outside of the internet, not really.
Online is a different matter. Words and drama flow like a non-stop raw sewage pipeline. The only way to stop it is a Deus Ex "Mod"ina. :V

That's whith any online open forum. That anonymity gives you a temporary invisible barrier until you hit the furry con curcuit. That's a different (and funny) matter.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 5, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Outside of the internet, not really.
> Online is a different matter. Words and drama flow like a non-stop raw sewage pipeline. The only way to stop it is a Deus Ex "Mod"ina. :V



Dont forget the amount of Internet Tough Guys in FA journals : P


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Deus Ex "Mod"ina. :V


You new guys are just lucky that FAF will never make me a mod.
No Deo Ex "Mod"ina.
Keep that in mind if you ever want to complain about the mods, just pause and think about how much worse it would be if I was mod now. Now I hope you all go send Oz, Mentova, DD, and Trp a nice pm of thanks.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 5, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Dont forget the amount of Internet Tough Guys in FA journals : P



They are irrelevant because they are overcompensating.



Deo said:


> You new guys are just lucky that FAF will never make me a mod.
> No Deo Ex "Mod"ina.
> Keep that in mind if you ever want to complain about the mods, just pause and think about how much worse it would be if I was mod now. Now I hope you all go send Oz, Mentova, DD, and Trp a nice pm of thanks.



90% of the forum users would be engulfed by an angry red giant. The remaining 10% would worrship you like Cthuhlu or Shub Niggurath.

Considering, FAF hasn't change much despite some of the Prommie users either left or were given the axe. Exception being the sudden surge of Chinese and French bots.


----------



## Tango (Dec 5, 2012)

Eh, it's just a hobby. The furry fandom unfortunately is now a default pervert haven for the most part. You know what they say, the company you keep and all.



Ozriel said:


> They are irrelevant because they are overcompensating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm immune to Deo.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 5, 2012)

Deo said:


> You new guys are just lucky that FAF will never make me a mod.
> No Deo Ex "Mod"ina.
> Keep that in mind if you ever want to complain about the mods, just pause and think about how much worse it would be if I was mod now. Now I hope you all go send Oz, Mentova, DD, and Trp a nice pm of thanks.



You just named...my favorite ones, actually.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 5, 2012)

Tango said:


> I'm immune to Deo.



You are the Nyarlathotep of FAF.
Don't double post. >:C


----------



## Tango (Dec 5, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> You are the Nyarlathotep of FAF.
> Don't double post. >:C



Sorry, been a while and forgot.


----------



## Deo (Dec 5, 2012)

Tango said:


> I'm immune to Deo.


No one is immune to my charms and wiles.


----------



## Tango (Dec 5, 2012)

Deo said:


> No one is immune to my charms and wiles.



Ah, but that is where you are mistaken. My apathy and lack of self worth are at levels that can pretty much rebuff and resist anything short of stab wounds and bullet holes.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 5, 2012)

Tango said:


> Ah, but that is where you are mistaken. My apathy and lack of self worth are at levels that can pretty much rebuff and resist anything short of stab wounds and bullet holes.



Be careful, I may turn you unto an undead minion.


----------



## Tango (Dec 5, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Be careful, I may turn you unto an undead minion.




Go for it. Can't be any worse then what I've got going on now.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 5, 2012)

What kind of hate are we talking about here? It's unlikely that you'll come across actually hate in public, considering it's a relatively unknown fandom. The most you'll get is mockery.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 5, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Be careful, I may turn you unto an undead minion.



Kind of like Kai, from Lexx?

[yt]DRkkAo2Hj7I[/yt]




Relevant to the OP: It's in your head. Nobody really cares about furries (except furries).


----------



## Zaraphayx (Dec 5, 2012)

I think it's funny how this forum runs hot and cold between "Furry is the literal dumpster of the human population" and "It is just a group of nerds like any other who like cartoon animals"

It's almost like there is something you don't want to admit to yourselves :V


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 5, 2012)

Don't forget the veritable cornucopia of anatomically correct animal pensises.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 5, 2012)

Zaraphayx said:


> I think it's funny how this forum runs hot and cold between "Furry is the literal dumpster of the human population" and "It is just a group of nerds like any other who like cartoon animals"
> 
> It's almost like there is something you don't want to admit to yourselves :V



You caught us, we fuck dogs.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Dec 5, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> You caught us, we fuck dogs.



Knew it all along. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 5, 2012)

Zaraphayx said:


> Knew it all along. :V



Now let me tell you how I pleasure my pooch.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 5, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Kind of like Kai, from Lexx?
> 
> [yt]DRkkAo2Hj7I[/yt]
> 
> Relevant to the OP: It's in your head. Nobody really cares about furries (except furries).


Oh god. Oh god. I just saw a Lexx reference on FAF. Day = made.

I'm in the 'furries create most of the hate themselves' camp. As far as I know the general population hardly knows about furries at all. If they do I imagine they either vehemently hate furries or are ambivalent toward them.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 5, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> Oh god. Oh god. I just saw a Lexx reference on FAF. Day = made.
> 
> I'm in the 'furries create most of the hate themselves' camp. As far as I know the general population hardly knows about furries at all. If they do I imagine they either vehemently hate furries or are ambivalent toward them.



I've encountered it before, especially after a specific convention or at a meet. It can start with X thing ending in Y questuonable rumors, or Z harrassment on their facebook, FA, SL, IB, or any other site where furries hang out onlune.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 5, 2012)

So, in other words furries can be a**holes to each other and tend have a preconceived notion non furs harbor a hatred towards us, when in fact non furs typically couldn't give a shit less about us. OK sound pretty normal for this world.


----------



## Streetcircus (Dec 5, 2012)

The hate is warranted. Even if you aren't the guy that wears ears and a tail around in public because without it you don't feel like you're truly being yourself, throughout your participation in the fandom, what have you done to discourage that behavior?

What is it about you and the others in this fandom that makes those people feel like they are among their peers? I take every opportunity to berate them, so I'm guilt-free.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 5, 2012)

Zaraphayx said:


> I think it's funny how this forum runs hot and cold between "Furry is the literal dumpster of the human population" and "It is just a group of nerds like any other who like cartoon animals"



Anyone who believes the latter is either new or deluding themselves.

People say "hey, it's just like Trekkies" but dog dicks and diapers are prevalent enough for me know that's not the case ;3

I'm sure you will find fucked-up people in any subculture but the prevalence of fetish-related content is much higher with furries.

To be honest, that is also a large part of what I find amusing and a reason I've stuck around furry forums and all that.


----------



## Tango (Dec 5, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Anyone who believes the latter is either new or deluding themselves.
> 
> People say "hey, it's just like Trekkies" but dog dicks and diapers are prevalent enough for me know that's not the case ;3
> 
> ...




In short, a pervert haven.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Dec 5, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Anyone who believes the latter is either new or deluding themselves.
> 
> People say "hey, it's just like Trekkies" but dog dicks and diapers are prevalent enough for me know that's not the case ;3
> 
> ...



Weren't you among the group of delusional people telling me that sexuality was not one of the defining features of the fandom in the last thread this subject came up in? :V


----------



## Ricky (Dec 5, 2012)

Zaraphayx said:


> Weren't you among the group of delusional people telling me that sexuality was not one of the defining features of the fandom in the last thread this subject came up in? :V



_Prevalent _doesn't imply _defining _even if it seems that way out of sheer magnitude ;3

I don't think fetishism is part of the definition of furry; it's not a prerequisite.

I mean, there *must* be people here only for the clean stuff. There MUST.

...right?


----------



## Zaraphayx (Dec 5, 2012)

Ricky said:


> _Prevalent _doesn't imply _defining _even if it seems that way out of sheer magnitude ;3
> 
> I don't think fetishism is part of the definition of furry; it's not a prerequisite.
> 
> ...



Yes and I'm sure there are people who enjoy savage depictions of gore for the artistic merits too.

I just think the predominant reasons are much less idyllic


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 5, 2012)

Zaraphayx said:


> Weren't you among the group of delusional people telling me that sexuality was not one of the defining features of the fandom in the last thread this subject came up in? :V



This deserves a Phoenix Wright "TAKE THAT!".


----------



## Ricky (Dec 5, 2012)

Zaraphayx said:


> Yes and I'm sure there are people who enjoy savage depictions of gore for the artistic merits too.



I could definitely appreciate savage depictions of gore, if it's good art.

That would probably interest me more than pictures of rainbows and lollipops, anyway.



> I just think the predominant reasons are much less idyllic



Oh, I completely agree -- many, many people get into it for those reasons.

No argument, there.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 5, 2012)

Ricky said:


> _Prevalent _doesn't imply _defining _even if it seems that way out of sheer magnitude ;3
> 
> I don't think fetishism is part of the definition of furry; it's not a prerequisite.
> 
> ...



Actually, there is, I'm one of them, tho I'm starting to wonder if I'm alone in that. Honestly, I doubt that the furry fandom has any more perverts or porn than any other fandom out there, they just have entire prebuilt universes to hide their perverts and porn behind so it is simply less visible.


----------



## NewYork (Dec 5, 2012)

Why is there hostile situations at all? I suppose its just human nature (ironic, I know) to hate or show hatred towards others because they are just in conflict with what you believe in. And it's not okay at all IMO. Of course there are going to be people out there who think that the fandom is the stupidest shit ever.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 5, 2012)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> Actually, there is, I'm one of them, tho I'm starting to wonder if I'm alone in that. Honestly, I doubt that the furry fandom has any more perverts or porn than any other fandom out there, they just have entire prebuilt universes to hide their perverts and porn behind so it is simply less visible.



Quit with the act. No need to hide the fact that you've popped your cherry hundreds of time at the thought or sight of a skanky animal person.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 5, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Quit with the act. No need to hide the fact that you've popped your cherry hundreds of time at the thought or sight of a skanky animal person.



OK, I did go little far by suggesting that I never have done that, but do you honestly think that I joined FAF just to get porn. If porn was what I was after I wouldn't have wasted my time coming here.

Let me purpose the question here look at the porn?


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 5, 2012)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> OK, I did go little far by suggesting that I never have done that, but do you honestly think that I joined FAF just to get porn. If porn was what I was after I wouldn't have wasted my time coming here.



No, but people generalize the fact that you have to fap to dog cocks to be a furry.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 5, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> No, but people generalize the fact that you have to fap to dog cocks to be a furry.



Ya, so it would seem. But, why the fuck has this become the case, I think it could be because so many furries have this impression themselves. I mean I don't even fap to regular porn that often let alone furry porn.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 5, 2012)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> OK, I did go little far by suggesting that I never have done that, but do you honestly think that I joined FAF just to get porn. If porn was what I was after I wouldn't have wasted my time coming here.
> 
> Let me purpose the question here look at the porn?



Yeah, why be social if all you want is to look at porn when Google and Bing will bring up a boatload of it for you in nanoseconds? XD
In all seriousness, I'm with you here. I prefer the clean stuff, but if all I wanted was spank material, what would be the point of coming here in the first place?


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 5, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> Yeah, why be social if all you want is to look at porn when Google and Bing will bring up a boatload of it for you in nanoseconds? XD
> In all seriousness, I'm with you here. I prefer the clean stuff, but if all I wanted was spank material, what would be the point of coming here in the first place?



Thank You, someone else who sees the light.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 5, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> Yeah, why be social if all you want is to look at porn when Google and Bing will bring up a boatload of it for you in nanoseconds?




Roleplay e-fuck buddies.


----------



## Bando (Dec 5, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Roleplay e-fuck buddies.



Oh hey bby u wana yiff~


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 5, 2012)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> Thank You, someone else who sees the light.




We're not alone, trust me. If the statistics have any merit (and I'd be inclined to say they don't, since the ones I've seen are all over the place), less than half of furs are in it for the porn. So, maybe there's hope. ...maybe


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 5, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> We're not alone, trust me. If the statistics have any merit (and I'd be inclined to say they don't, since the ones I've seen are all over the place), less than half of furs are in it for the porn. So, maybe there's hope. ...maybe



Well, I guess as long as there are a few of us around the fandom is not all lost. What is the highest and lowest figures you've see, typically the true number will be some were in between.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 5, 2012)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> Well, I guess as long as there are a few of us around the fandom is not all lost. What is the highest and lowest figures you've see, typically the true number will be some were in between.



I can't remember the whole range I've seen for sure... I think 30-45% or something like that are in it for the porn. The rest are either ambivalent or completely against the concept of furry porn.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 5, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> I can't remember the whole range I've seen for sure... I think 30-45% or something like that are in it for the porn. The rest are either ambivalent or completely against the concept of furry porn.




I call bullshit on these statistics.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 5, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> I think 30-45% or something like that are in it for the porn.



Uuh. Yeah, sure... 

When dog dicks fly out of my ass


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 5, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> I call bullshit on these statistics.



That goes double for me. I'm just stating what I (vaguely) remember having read. I think all statistics are crap. And they're pointless.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 5, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> I can't remember the whole range I've seen for sure... I think 30-45% or something like that are in it for the porn. The rest are either ambivalent or completely against the concept of furry porn.



Well, that's a little high but still encouraging. But probably crap.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 5, 2012)

In order to be friends with a furry, you must get into each other's pants.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 5, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> In order to be friends with a furry, you must get into each other's pants.



Hey,... uh.... Ozriel... uh..... you uh..... you wanna be ....f.....friends....?


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 5, 2012)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> Well, that's a little high but still encouraging.



Considering that 1 out of 3 people in the US (again, going by sketchy statistics) consider porn "acceptable in our society" - and we all know what that means - if you account for social bias and the fact that anything that has to do with art attracts perverts from all walks of life, I'd actually have to disagree with you. It sounds about right, if not a little lower than what it really is. But I can't stress enough how much we're going by shaky stats that are useless because they have no bearing on people as individuals.

My personal guess is that it's more like 60%.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 5, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> Considering that 1 out of 3 people in the US (again, going by sketchy statistics) consider porn "acceptable in our society" - and we all know what that means - if you account for social bias and the fact that anything that has to do with art attracts perverts from all walks of life, I'd actually have to disagree with you. It sounds about right, if not a little lower than what it really is. But I can't stress enough how much we're going by shaky stats that are useless because they have no bearing on people as individuals.
> 
> My personal guess is that it's more like 60%.




I'm going to be really nice and suggest that you stop using bullshit, unsourced statistics to formulate an argument. You're blindly leading that furry into believing something comparable to the existence of pokemon with these outlandish claims and statistics.

Just.... just don't do it.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 5, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> Considering that 1 out of 3 people in the US (again, going by sketchy statistics) consider porn "acceptable in our society" - and we all know what that means - if you account for social bias and the fact that anything that has to do with art attracts perverts from all walks of life, I'd actually have to disagree with you. It sounds about right, if not a little lower than what it really is. But I can't stress enough how much we're going by shaky stats that are useless because they have no bearing on people as individuals.
> 
> My personal guess is that it's more like 60%.



Quite possible, getting states like these is like estimating the fish population in the oceans, its impossible to get an accurate figure.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 5, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Hey,... uh.... Ozriel... uh..... you uh..... you wanna be ....f.....friends....?



Sure. Let's fuck!


----------



## Zaraphayx (Dec 5, 2012)

I automatically assume that anyone who calls themselves a furry has spanked it to furry porn or had erotic fantasies about animal people at least once whether they're willing to admit to it or not.

And it isn't some false dichotomy where liking furry porn is the equivalent of not finding normal human beings attractive like some of you try to imply when you say shit like "Ew gross, I like my porn with REAL PEOPLE :V V: V:V: V:" as if you are only allowed to like one kind of porn ever.

I just wish people would stop lying and trying to pretend they're "normal" (whatever the fuck that means) when they're part of an internet subculture that is so far removed from societal normalcy that most people have no clue it even exists.

P.S. Asexuals don't exist. (Make sure to take this part seriously)


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 5, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> I'm going to be really nice and suggest that you stop using bullshit, unsourced statistics to formulate an argument. You're blindly leading that furry into believing something comparable to the existence of pokemon with these outlandish claims and statistics.
> 
> Just.... just don't do it.



Ah, not really, I only asked about the stats out of curiosity. I don't put much faith in statistics especially if don't know how they were derived. The only thing that truly matters to me is why I am here, tho it is nice to know that I'm not the only one in the fandom who isn't here for the porn.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 5, 2012)

Zaraphayx said:


> I automatically assume that anyone who calls themselves a furry has spanked it to furry porn or had erotic fantasies about animal people at least once whether they're willing to admit to it or not.
> 
> And it isn't some false dichotomy where liking furry porn is the equivalent of not finding normal human beings attractive like some of you try to imply when you say shit like "Ew gross, I like my porn with REAL PEOPLE :V V: V:V: V:" as if you are only allowed to like one kind of porn ever.



When I told another furry that used to do security at the local 7-eleven that I was a furry, he introduced me to his porn stack. It really didn't elicit any response aside from "okay" and a shrug.
Porn is like licorice. Some people love licorice and other's do not. Some people may see it strange that you enjoy the taste of it, and others may not.

Normalcy is subjective, and each as an individual person has their own routine that they consider normal that others consider abnormal in their eyes. Fapping to porn after a day of work may seem normal to you, but to the old neighbor next door may see it as strange if she is more conservative with her routine.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 5, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> When I told another furry that used to do security at the local 7-eleven that I was a furry, he introduced me to his porn stack. It really didn't elicit any response aside from "okay" and a shrug.
> Porn is like licorice. Some people love licorice and other's do not. Some people may see it strange that you enjoy the taste of it, and others may not.



There's a fur from the East Bay here who is actually _pornophobic_. I find that interesting. He also claims he is "asexual" but had no problem cuddling with me and spending the night (he is cute, I have to admit). One time at a meet my friend (who happens to be a walking stereotype) showed him his porn folder and the pornophobe stopped talking to both of us XD

Seriously, he stopped talking to me because I was friends with this other kid. I find that just a bit odd.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 5, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> I'm going to be really nice and suggest that you *stop using bullshit, unsourced statistics to formulate an argument*. You're blindly leading that furry into believing something comparable to the existence of pokemon with these outlandish claims and statistics.
> 
> Just.... just don't do it.



Question (and if I misunderstood you, please correct me). When did I ever give these bogus stats any credibility? I'm either stating that they're crap outright or guessing for myself. 

The statistics have no bearing on my argument that there are furries who don't like to look at anthro dog dongs or foxes with giant knockers (or at least who prefer not to), which I think would be stating the obvious. Was I wrong or stupid for bringing them up? Yeah. My point was made. But seriously, comparing furries who like clean art over porn to mythical/fictional creatures is more outlandish than the statistics.



> I automatically assume that anyone who calls themselves a furry has  spanked it to furry porn or had erotic fantasies about animal people at  least once whether they're willing to admit to it or not.



I'll agree to that.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 5, 2012)

Ricky said:


> There's a fur from the East Bay here who is actually _pornophobic_. I find that interesting. He also claims he is "asexual" but had no problem cuddling with me and spending the night (he is cute, I have to admit). One time at a meet my friend (who happens to be a walking stereotype) showed him his porn folder and the pornophobe stopped talking to both of us XD
> 
> Seriously, he stopped talking to me because I was friends with this other kid. I find that just a bit odd.



I think he may have a fear of sex itself or something...It happens.I know a couple of classmates who freak out when you mention penis or vagina.

Really, I am not interested in the pornographic section of any of the nerddom cultures. It isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 5, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> When I told another furry that used to do security at the local 7-eleven that I was a furry, he introduced me to his porn stack. It really didn't elicit any response aside from "okay" and a shrug.
> Porn is like licorice. Some people love licorice and other's do not. Some people may see it strange that you enjoy the taste of it, and others may not.
> 
> Normalcy is subjective, and each as an individual person has their own routine that they consider normal that others consider abnormal in their eyes. Fapping to porn after a day of work may seem normal to you, but to the old neighbor next door may see it as strange if she is more conservative with her routine.



I couldn't have said it better myself. 

And before anyone goes and says "but weren't you just arguing against porn?" No I'm not, if you like it then good for you, I don't give a rats ass. I just find it shameful that so many see it as a requirement to being a furry.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 5, 2012)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself.
> 
> And before anyone goes and says "but weren't you just arguing against porn?" No I'm not, if you like it then good for you, I don't give a rats ass. I just find it shameful that so many see it as a requirement to being a furry.



The ones that say is a prerequisite for being a furry spend most of their time jacking off to it and they see anyone else who does not engage in it like they do as abnormal.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 5, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> The ones that say is a prerequisite for being a furry spend most of their time jacking off to it and they see anyone else who does not engage in it like they do as abnormal.



Ya, that's what I think to.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 5, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> The ones that say is a prerequisite for being a furry spend most of their time jacking off to it and they see anyone else who does not engage in it like they do as abnormal.



It's the same with any habit or obsession. Just the way the human mind works I think. Living in the not-so-great state of Alabama, I have to put up with the fans of two certain SEC football teams. Both fanbases make me want to take a hatchet to their skulls (the "hardcore" fans anyway). If you don't like their team, you're a terrible person or just an idiot. If you're just a casual fan, you're either a wuss or not a fan at all.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 5, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> It's the same with any habit or obsession. Just the way the human mind works I think. Living in the not-so-great state of Alabama, I have to put up with the fans of two certain SEC football teams. Both fanbases make me want to take a hatchet to their skulls (the "hardcore" fans anyway). If you don't like their team, you're a terrible person or just an idiot. If you're just a casual fan, you're either a wuss or not a fan at all.



Ya, I guess that's pretty good analogy.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 5, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> The ones that say is a prerequisite for being a furry spend most of their time jacking off to it and they see anyone else who does not engage in it like they do as abnormal.


Wait, people even use _not looking at porn_ as an excuse to haze? I guess I shouldn't be surprised, but still.


----------



## Furryjones (Dec 6, 2012)

We furries gotta stick together that's all I can say!


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 6, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> Question (and if I misunderstood you, please correct me). When did I ever give these bogus stats any credibility? I'm either stating that they're crap outright or guessing for myself.



When the bs statistic is thrown in in this manor




NightWolf20 said:


> I can't remember the whole range I've seen for sure... I think 30-45% or something like that are in it for the porn. The rest are either ambivalent or completely against the concept of furry porn.




it really gives the wrong idea about where you're coming from to most people, especially when you yourself sounded like "Yeah this % sounds about right" in your argument.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 6, 2012)

badlands said:


> a lot off furries have very thin skins. this makes them the easiest people to troll.
> 
> 
> seriously if a troll wants to get a rise from a group; furries are the default 'go to' option



Followed by Bronies/Pony lovers, weeaboos, devout religous groups and otherkin.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 6, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Followed by Bronies/Pony lovers, weeaboos and otherkin.




I think it's because they raise their identity to those fandoms to the level of race/heritage. Calling them a furfag/ponyfag/japfag is comparable to calling a black man the n word, an asian the c word, a white person white trash (notice how I don't censor this one =[ =[ =[ =[ =[ =[), ect.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 6, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> When the bs statistic is thrown in in this manor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah that is a good point, but I was (stupidly) basing the "sounds about right" statement on the numbers. For the record (if there is a record), my guess had nothing to do with them. So, it doesn't completely invalidate my original argument (I hope. haha), but I did effectively insult my own intelligence by getting off on such a random tangent about something invalidates itself by being so inconsistent.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Dec 6, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> When I told another furry that used to do security at the local 7-eleven that I was a furry, he introduced me to his porn stack. It really didn't elicit any response aside from "okay" and a shrug.
> Porn is like licorice. Some people love licorice and other's do not. Some people may see it strange that you enjoy the taste of it, and others may not.
> 
> *Normalcy is subjective, and each as an individual person has their own routine that they consider normal that others consider abnormal in their eyes. Fapping to porn after a day of work may seem normal to you, but to the old neighbor next door may see it as strange if she is more conservative with her routine.*



Okay you have a very flawed perception of what "normal" is.



			
				the internet said:
			
		

> norÂ·mal  (nÃ´r
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I make the claim that 'the majority of furries fap to cartoon foxes' and this happens to be true, that makes it the norm for furries; there is nothing subjective about this.



Ozriel said:


> The ones that say is a prerequisite for being a  furry spend most of their time jacking off to it and they see anyone  else who does not engage in it like they do as abnormal.



If the majority of furries view pornographic material it is the norm, objectively you are abnormal (for a furry :V). Deal with it, freak.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 6, 2012)

Zaraphayx said:


> Okay you have a very flawed perception of what "normal" is.



No perception is flawed because it is subjective, no matter what you or some other furry says because each has their own view of how their pattern is. You can claim that 100% of all furs fap to porn, and anyone who doesn't is a prude, sexless freak, or a religious monk.. Since you are such a smug ass with all of the answers, then what's your "perception" of normal?

Otherwise you are pulling shit out of your tight ass to justify your own normal standards because everyone else isn't like you. Your "claim" is irrelevant.




> If the majority of furries view pornographic material it is the norm, objectively you are abnormal (for a furry :V). Deal with it, freak.



Oh good, I thought I was a furry then. Good to know I am not.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Dec 6, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> No perception is flawed because it is subjective, no matter what you or some other furry says because each has their own view of how their pattern is. You can claim that 100% of all furs fap to porn, and anyone who doesn't is a prude, sexless freak, or a religious monk.. Since you are such a smug ass with all of the answers, then what's your "perception" of normal?



"Opinions can't be wrong" is a rubbish platitude because opinions can and frequently do have their basis in flawed reasoning and factual misinterpretation.

I gave you my 'perception' of normal already when I gave you the *definition* from the *dictionary*.




> Otherwise you are pulling shit out of your tight ass to justify your own normal standards because everyone else isn't like you.



I think it's funny that you are confident in making inflammatory (and impassioned :V) personal judgements of what my motives are, how I think, and who I am based upon what amounts to half-serious blurbs poking fun at the inconsistent thought processes and beliefs that so many seem to hold; yet I am the one here who is pulling things out of my 'tight ass'



> Oh good, I thought I was a furry then. Good to know I am not.



Yes, because that is what I said. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 6, 2012)

Zaraphayx said:


> "Opinions can't be wrong" is a rubbish platitude because opinions can and frequently do have their basis in flawed reasoning and factual misinterpretation.
> 
> I gave you my 'perception' of normal already when I gave you the *definition* from the *dictionary*.



It doesn't make your claim just, it just makes it bias.
Your perception is just as right as mine in our own eyes and nothing more, or am I supposed to be like you.






> I think it's funny that you are confident in making inflammatory (and impassioned :V) personal judgements of what my motives are, how I think, and who I am based upon what amounts to half-serious blurbs poking fun at the inconsistent thought processes and beliefs that so many seem to hold; yet I am the one here who is pulling things out of my 'tight ass'



As much as you say you aren't, you are and it's obvious. You assume a lot.

 That's okay, I can pull shit out my ass just like you and that's where the common ground that we share stops.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Dec 6, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> It doesn't make your claim just, it just makes it bias.
> Your perception is just as right as mine in our own eyes and nothing more, or am I supposed to be like you.



No, it makes my claim logically sound.

Whether or not you think your perception is right or not has no basis in objective reality. If I drop acid and see a green elephant, that does not grant the claim that there is a green elephant in front of me any factual merit; it just means that I am personally experiencing it and nothing more.



> As much as you say you aren't, you are while inserting bias on what you think and claim to be, when yours is all the personal. That's okay, I can pull shit out my ass just like you and that's where the common ground stops. If you have a problem with me, report me.



1.) I do not have a problem with you, in fact I find you entertaining.

2.) I am not enough of a fool to believe that reporting a moderator (even if you did something that I believe was demonstrably against the site rules) would be of any use.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 6, 2012)

Zaraphayx said:


> No, it makes my claim logically sound.



I believe that you believe it is. 



> Whether or not you think your perception is right or not has no basis in objective reality. If I drop acid and see a green elephant, that does not grant the claim that there is a green elephant in front of me any factual merit; it just means that I am personally experiencing it and nothing more.



Okay then. :V






> 1.) I do not have a problem with you, in fact I find you entertaining.
> 
> 2.) I am not enough of a fool to believe that reporting a moderator (even if you did something that I believe was against the site rules) would be of any use.



Why not try your luck and do it anyway. Do it. Do it. Do it!


----------



## Zaraphayx (Dec 6, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I believe that you believe it is.



I'm glad that we can finally come to an agreement on something. :]



> Why not try your luck and do it anyway. Do it. Do it. Do it!



Pass, although if you do something egregious enough to justify it I may be tempted ;]


----------



## Kazookie (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't really think the problem is how many furries watch this type of pornography, but what people think of its importance (If any).The meaning of "furry" isn't complicated, and the most common thing to hear is that furries like anthropomorphic animals. In that way, "to like" can mean so many different things, and there's so many ways to like something. The reason for the hate, as I have understood it, is because the part of the fandom that likes this kind of pornography is the one who gets the most attention. People doesn't really care as long as they think of people with fetishes are the most common stereotypes. Because of that, they think of furries as people with fetishes for "animals". This kind of stereotype isn't of the same kind as "Colored people steal stuff", since colored people are more common than furries. When someone sees a post implying that furries are people with a weird fetish, they will probably not go "I know a furry, and this description does not fit for him/her at all". They simply agree to it, because furries can be rare to find.I might be wrong to some points, but this is pretty much my opinion on the matter.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 6, 2012)

Zaraphayx said:


> I gave you my 'perception' of normal already when I gave you the *definition* from the *dictionary*.


Definitions of words are only useful as guidelines, because the purpose of words is to convey meaning between two or more people (furples? Furple actually sounds kinda cool). As long as both people mutually understand the intended meaning of a word, definitions are not important for regular conversation.

Also my awkward pool buddy was not weirded out by the concept of furries. Not even the fursuits. Normal People are not supposed to do that!


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 6, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> Definitions of words are only useful as guidelines, because the purpose of words is to convey meaning between two or more people (furples? Furple actually sounds kinda cool). As long as both people mutually understand the intended meaning of a word, definitions are not important for regular conversation.
> 
> Also my awkward pool buddy was not weirded out by the concept of furries. Not even the fursuits. Normal People are not supposed to do that!



Off color but a few people on my campus worship Yog Sothoth and others who are the traditional theistic denominations find that queer because they want to start a club.
I think that's cool, but I like Shub Niggurath better.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 6, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Off color but a few people on my campus worship Yog Sothoth and others who are the traditional theistic denominations find that queer because they want to start a club.
> I think that's cool, but I like Shub Niggurath better.


I genuinely wish my Uni had Lovecraftian elder god worship clubs now. Just have one person walk up to the podium and spew nonsensical insane jabber. B-baller as fuck.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 6, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> I genuinely wish my Uni had Lovecraftian elder god worship clubs now. Just have one person walk up to the podium and spew nonsensical insane jabber. B-baller as fuck.



It would make theology and philosophy classes interesting.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Dec 6, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> Definitions of words are only useful as guidelines, because the purpose of words is to convey meaning between two or more people (furples? Furple actually sounds kinda cool). As long as both people mutually understand the intended meaning of a word, definitions are not important for regular conversation.



Perhaps you are trying to make some greater point that I am too obtuse to grasp, but the reason I put forth the definition was because Zeke seemed to have a fundamental misunderstanding of what normalcy is; I would not have found a need to 'introduce' the definition if we did indeed have a mutual understanding.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 6, 2012)

Zaraphayx said:


> Perhaps you are trying to make some greater point that I am too obtuse to grasp, but the reason I put forth the definition was because Zeke seemed to have a fundamental misunderstanding of what normalcy is; I would not have found a need to 'introduce' the definition if we did indeed have a mutual understanding.



You are being obtuse. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Dec 6, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> You are being obtuse. Thanks for understanding.



You're going to have to try a whole lot harder to troll me ma'am. :[

You should be ashamed of yourself by the way, internet mall cops like yourself should hold to higher standards than obvious one-liners.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 6, 2012)

Zaraphayx said:


> You're going to have to try a whole lot harder to troll me ma'am. :[
> 
> You should be ashamed of yourself by the way, internet mall cops like yourself should hold to higher standards than obvious one-liners.



I am ashamed of myself all of the time. I try to make up for it, but its too hard. 
Please tell me what I should do, I want to be a good person!


----------



## Zaraphayx (Dec 6, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I am ashamed of myself all of the time. I try to make up for it, but its too hard.
> Please tell me what I should do, I want to be a good person!



Raising the undead is widely considered a morally dubious practice, I would start by not doing that anymore. :]


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 6, 2012)

Zaraphayx said:


> Raising the undead is widely considered a morally dubious practice, I would start by not doing that anymore. :]



Fine, I'll respec to frost. :V
I hate unholy anyway.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 6, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Fine, I'll respec to frost. :V
> I hate unholy anyway.



Gross. Go blood or go home. >:[


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 6, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Gross. Go blood or go home. >:[



That's my off spec, you ass. >:V


----------



## Attaman (Dec 6, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I'm sure you will find fucked-up people in any subculture but the prevalence of fetish-related content is much higher with furries.


 There was a debate on this about a year-or-so back on FAF (nine months, to be more exact). It basically boiled down to the conclusion "Yes, General Content makes up approximately 77% of the total content on FA. It also receives, despite the super-majority of content, less than half the total page-views". 



NightWolf20 said:


> We're not alone, trust me. If the statistics have any merit (and I'd be inclined to say they don't, since the ones I've seen are all over the place), less than half of furs are in it for the porn. So, maybe there's hope. ...maybe


 I'm sorry for bringing this up after you asked people to stop, but I feel it's worth mentioning.

If you mean Kil's Furry Survey, I'm sorry to say that while it's useful in a few regards, any question relating to "Sexual Importance" on it is furries lying through their teeth. There's two categories of art (well, three on FA): Art that's sexual, art that isn't, and art that's somewhere between "non-sexual violence" and "Blatant smut, just not labeled as adult for some reason". Art (itself) is ranked either 8/10, 9/10, or 10/10 (seemingly in approximately equal numbers for the first and last) by the fandom for importance. However, looking at the survey and page view count (provided by Dragoneer, mind), what most people claim to be less important than even Online MUDs to them (74.6% of survey takers) is seemingly _the majority of the fandom's page views on at least one site_, one that _doesn't cater itself specifically towards adult content_. Even if one assumes that the majority of Mature page views must be discounted, it has to be kept in mind that Adult submissions on average acquire three times as many page views per compared to General, slap a little over a third of General's total page views with only 1/7th the submissions, etcetera.

This implies one of three things: Either they (the survey takers) are lying about the importance of Sexual Art to themselves (to try and save face in a "Oh I'm not horny, honest, it's everyone else" fashion), they're lying about the importance of Art (in general) to the fandom (which is a bit odd, but doesn't necessarily mean much positive or negative), or they're lying about the importance of online MUDs (which is just hilarious as it means FA is technically less important to the fandom than Furtopia).

Oh, and another jab at the Survey's expense (sorry Kilsa, it is a rather useful Survey when dealing with anything beyond sexual material): Seemingly the only people who care about Adult art in the Furry Fandom more than Fursuits (on average) are _non-fandom members_. Which leads to the odd conclusion that most of the adult and mature page views are from family members and friends finding a Furry's FA account while using their computer, then browsing all the porn from their account (since non-members cannot view Adult or Mature submissions). Well, that or "trolls" trying to skew the surveys. It sorta makes me want to ask the majority of the survey takers, "Is this just math that you do as a Furry to make yourself feel better or is this real?"


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 6, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> That's my off spec, you ass. >:V



Frost is such a wannabe warrior/frost mage spec. Do you wanna be a wannabe? WELL!?!


----------



## Validuz (Dec 6, 2012)

Any chance a moderator could remove all this wow-stuff? . . .

Edit: Just realized Ozriel is a mod... Way to keep the forum clean.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 6, 2012)

Validuz said:


> Any chance a moderator could remove all this wow-stuff? . . .
> 
> Edit: Just realized Ozriel is a mod... Way to keep the forum clean.



Wow, who the fuck pissed in your cheerios?


----------



## Validuz (Dec 6, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Wow, who the fuck pissed in your cheerios?



What? It was just a question... Didn't really see how this was relevant to the thread. There's no need to go on the offensive and get all worked up.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 6, 2012)

Validuz said:


> What? It was just a question... Didn't really see how this was relevant to the thread. There's no need to go on the offensive and get all worked up.




Your snobby, superiority complexed, snarky response to the comments in this thread that made me smile deeply offended me, especially your hate filled attack on blood elves as a whole by demanding the purge of their posts.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 6, 2012)

Getting back on topic, the fact that most furries are huge videogame nerds is pretty insufferable.


----------



## Validuz (Dec 6, 2012)

http://i.qkme.me/3b5a.jpg



Kazooie said:


> Getting back on topic, the fact that most furries are huge videogame nerds is pretty insufferable.



Oh? I figured that reason would be phased out with the growing popularity of games. I read a rather well-written post on another forum on how people, especially chicks lies and act nerdy just to fit in... Quite the turn-around since it was the other way around a few years ago.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 6, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Your snobby, superiority complexed, snarky response to the comments in this thread that made me smile deeply offended me, especially your hate filled attack on blood elves as a whole by demanding the purge of their posts.


It's okay. The rest of the horde (Aside from the pandas) are jelly cuz I look pretty. The Alliance hates us because they can't say that they have the hottest chicks. :V




Kazooie said:


> Getting back on topic, the fact that most furries are huge videogame nerds is pretty insufferable.




That goes with the territory of most, if not all, Nerddom fandoms.



Validuz said:


> Oh? I figured that reason would be phased out with the growing popularity of games. I read a rather well-written post on another forum on how people, especially chicks lies and act nerdy just to fit in... Quite the turn-around since it was the other way around a few years ago.



It's half true. You have girls that are genuinely into things that make a person a "Nerd", and then you have those who want a boyfriend that badly or to prey on an introvert who only sees vagina on the internet.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 6, 2012)

Validuz said:


> http://i.qkme.me/3b5a.jpg



Really? An overused meme? Being back on topic, this is exactly why furries make me batshit crazy. They tend to be the ones who abuse the fuck out of every meme out there.


----------



## Tango (Dec 6, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> It's okay. The rest of the horde (Aside from the pandas) are jelly cuz I look pretty. The Alliance hates us because they can't say that they have the hottest chicks. :V



hehe...heheheehe....hahaahahahaha!!!


....Oh, wait. You were serious.


----------



## Validuz (Dec 6, 2012)

Still got my point across, no? 
Why do you even continue posting if it gets you worked up like this? Why not just do something you enjoy instead?


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 6, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> That goes with the territory of most, if not all, Nerddom fandoms.


Is it that the nerd gravitates towards the videogame, or, through playing videogame, the inner nerd is born?


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow, are you guys still at this? Don't we have this same thread every other week?

Hey I've got an idea: Why don't you guys just compile a stickied thread with the synopses of how these banal arguments turn out? I mean it's not like they ever reach original conclusions.

Nothing personal, Validuz, we just get so many of these threads.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 6, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> Is it that the nerd gravitates towards the videogame, or, through playing videogame, the inner nerd is born?



Maybe a little of both, but I am bias. 
Maybe not video games, but some other games like Dungeons and Dragons or a card game like M:TG.


----------



## Validuz (Dec 6, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Wow, are you guys still at this? Don't we have this same thread every other week?
> 
> Hey I've got an idea: Why don't you guys just compile a stickied thread with the synopses of how these banal arguments turn out? I mean it's not like they ever reach original conclusions.
> 
> Nothing personal, Validuz, we just get so many of these threads.



Not a problem  I looked for a while for a thread like this but i couldnt find one...


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 6, 2012)

Validuz said:


> Still got my point across, no?
> Why do you even continue posting if it gets you worked up like this? Why not just do something you enjoy instead?



It's just you. 


You're like a fun vampire. You don't suck blood you just... suck!


----------



## Validuz (Dec 6, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> It's just you.
> 
> 
> You're like a fun vampire. You don't suck blood you just... suck!



Oooh~ The 90's called and they want their joke back. . . Wich is ironical cuz' this want this phrase back aswell.

Seriously though. I've been cruising this forum for about a week and i haven't seen you write anything constructive or well... Polite. At all! Do you just vent your anger here or something? . . Tried making friends?


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Dec 6, 2012)

Validuz said:


> Oooh~ The 90's called and they want their joke back. . . Wich is ironical cuz' this want this phrase back aswell.
> 
> Seriously though. I've been cruising this forum for about a week and i haven't seen you write anything constructive or well... Polite. At all! Do you just vent your anger here or something? . . Tried making friends?



Step away, mate.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 6, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Maybe a little of both, but I am bias.
> Maybe not video games, but some other games like Dungeons and Dragons or a card game like M:TG.


Can't believe I gave away all my M:TG cards from ages past. Loved those things so much. Got a rare 11/11 summon that, while you could never, ever feasibly use, I always dreamed of the day I'd summon it (and then have it destroyed by some asshole black (blacks were seriously the worst ugh)).

e: 





Validuz said:


> Tried making friends?


We are all friends here. The moment you signed onto these forums, you boarded the wonderful SSFriendship, which is setting sail towards the isles of harmony.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 6, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> It's just you.
> 
> 
> You're like a fun vampire. You don't suck blood you just... suck!





Validuz said:


> Oooh~ The 90's called and they want their joke back. . . Wich is ironical cuz' this want this phrase back aswell.
> 
> Seriously though. I've been cruising this forum for about a week and i haven't seen you write anything constructive or well... Polite. At all! Do you just vent your anger here or something? . . Tried making friends?



Quit acting like 5 year olds and hug and make-up.
Hug or I'll give you AIDS.





Kazooie said:


> Can't believe I gave away all my M:TG cards from ages past. Loved those things so much. Got a rare 11/11 summon that, while you could never, ever feasibly use, I always dreamed of the day I'd summon it (and then have it destroyed by some asshole black (blacks were seriously the worst ugh)).



I kept most of my decks and stopped with Coldsnap. 



> e:
> We are all friends here. The moment you signed onto these forums, you boarded the wonderful SSFriendship, which is setting sail towards the isles of harmony.



NExt top for the S.S Friendship: NML Cygni.


----------



## Namba (Dec 6, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Hug or I'll give you AIDS.


Sigged.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 6, 2012)

Validuz said:


> Oooh~ The 90's called and they want their joke back. . . Wich is ironical cuz' this want this phrase back aswell.
> 
> Seriously though. I've been cruising this forum for about a week and i haven't seen you write anything constructive or well... Polite. At all! Do you just vent your anger here or something? . . Tried making friends?



Sh-shut up Validuz you're hurting my feelings inadvertently!


----------



## Validuz (Dec 6, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Sh-shut up Validuz you're hurting my feelings inadvertently!



I'm sorry D:


----------



## Namba (Dec 6, 2012)

Seriously, what are y'all, four? I mean, oh my God, call the burn unit!


----------



## Validuz (Dec 6, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Seriously, what are y'all, four? I mean, oh my God, call the burn unit!



I agree this thread has spiraled into some childish crapfest... I started with a serious post that turned into trolling... And i forgot the #1 rule when being confronted by a troll. Ignore it. :X
... Wich is kinda a valuable lesson for this thread's initial post too... When in an argument at a 'con. Just ignore them?


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Dec 6, 2012)

When i went to my first meet everyone was ok no weird looks no crap being said and everyone was alright. No public members gave me any stick it was all good ^_^ plus iam sure none would do anything because of my size.....


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 6, 2012)

Way to shit on a half-decent thread, guys. :|


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 6, 2012)

Validuz said:


> I agree this thread has spiraled into some childish crapfest... I started with a serious post that turned into trolling... And i forgot the #1 rule when being confronted by a troll. Ignore it. :X
> ... Wich is kinda a valuable lesson for this thread's initial post too... When in an argument at a 'con. Just ignore them?




In defense, people have answered your question to the "hate" furries tend to receive.  If you want to see furry "hate", go to gaia online and post a thread in the General Discussion called "Furry Pride". I guarantee you that the replies will be much, much worse than here. 

Hell, start it in the Chatterbox and see how far it'll get.

Really, the topic of "Y ppl hte us" is a dead horse.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 6, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Way to shit on a half-decent thread, guys. :|



The spelling of the title is off and we have this thread discussed twice a month. Unless you like watching reruns, why would this upset you?


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 6, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> In defense, people have answered your question to the "hate" furries tend to receive.  If you want to see furry "hate", go to gaia online and post a thread in the General Discussion called "Furry Pride". I guarantee you that the replies will be much, much worse than here.
> 
> Hell, start it in the Chatterbox and see how far it'll get.
> 
> Really, the topic of "Y ppl hte us" is a dead horse.



It's tempting, just for my own entertainment. Finding trolls is like fishing, only they take the bait every time you cast your line out. XD

As for the original topic of this thread, I've actually not received any "hate" for being a furry. Either they don't care or they ...that's just it; they don't care. I get more prejudice for being blind. Either I'm lucky or this doesn't happen nearly as much as some furfags tend to think. I'm gonna go with the latter. But yeah, I think I've seen this thread at least 6 times in 4 different tabs, and I've been here a little over 2 months. It gets maddening really quickly.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 6, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> It's tempting, just for my own entertainment. Finding trolls is like fishing, only they take the bait every time you cast your line out. XD



It's so easy, it gets boring. Its like going to Neopets and start rage discussions about Twilight. The first few responses are funny, then it just gets old after the 100 replies of "I hope you die" and "You cannot judge Smeyer because she is a Pulitzer prize wining writer". 



> As for the original topic of this thread, I've actually not received any "hate" for being a furry. Either they don't care or they ...that's just it; they don't care. I get more prejudice for being blind. Either I'm lucky or this doesn't happen nearly as much as some furfags tend to think. I'm gonna go with the latter. But yeah, I think I've seen this thread at least 6 times in 4 different tabs, and I've been here a little over 2 months. It gets maddening really quickly.



I only recieved one comment, and that was Halloween 4 years ago when a friend of mine and I went to visit a local music workshop.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 6, 2012)

Haha one of the people in my school found out I was a furry. The tweets he sent me weren't very nice (and he doesn't even know about the pornographic side yet).

"kinda sad if you ask me, imagining yourself as a draon, think you need to get out a little..." - This was about my fursona (i'm not otherkin or therian btw).

"sounds like some kind of kiddy programme where people imagine being animals ahaha" - This was when he asked about the fandom (I provided him with the wikifur article and the anthrocon pages before he made this tweet).

"Yep, you seriously have to get out more" - When I told him that people draw art, make music and write about anthros.

"OMG DO YOU HAVE A 'FURSUIT' HAHAHAHAHAHAH" - This is my personal favorite.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 6, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> As for the original topic of this thread, I've actually not received any "hate" for being a furry. Either they don't care or they ...that's just it; they don't care. I get more prejudice for being blind. Either I'm lucky or this doesn't happen nearly as much as some furfags tend to think. I'm gonna go with the latter. But yeah, I think I've seen this thread at least 6 times in 4 different tabs, and I've been here a little over 2 months. It gets maddening really quickly.



Again, the only furries that get hate are furfags. Most of the people complaining about fursecution have an f-list on their public profiles or use their murrsona as their main identity on places like facebook and steam. I give furries shit when they have retarded names like "Jeffery the gay wolf" on steam.


----------



## Namba (Dec 6, 2012)

Anyone with "fursecution" in their vocabulary deserves to be hated.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 6, 2012)

As a general comment it surprises me that trivial things often drive a wedge between people. 



Raptros said:


> Haha one of the people in my school found out I was a furry. The tweets he sent me weren't very nice (and he doesn't even know about the pornographic side yet).
> 
> "kinda sad if you ask me, imagining yourself as a draon, think you need to get out a little..." - This was about my fursona (i'm not otherkin or therian btw).
> 
> ...



Just wait until he discovers the adult content. x3


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 6, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Just wait until he discovers the adult content. x3


I dread the day he does...


----------



## Namba (Dec 6, 2012)

Raptros said:


> I dread the day he does...



He sounds like an asshole to me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 6, 2012)

Raptros said:


> I dread the day he does...



The reaction is going to be hilarious. 

In reference to his other comments it's strange that 'playing pretend' is a reason to call you lame.
 Playing pretend is essentially most of drama, art, sports and games after all.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 6, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Again, the only furries that get hate are furfags. Most of the people complaining about fursecution have an f-list on their public profiles or use their murrsona as their main identity on places like facebook and steam. I give furries shit when they have retarded names like "Jeffery the gay wolf" on steam.



And this just proves what's already been said. They deserve it almost all the time. It's like any other fandom. You've got the obsessive tards who make you wanna put their balls in a salad shooter (people who take hobbies way too seriously piss me off). They complain when people bash them because they think it's stupid, and the way they express it,* it is*.

So far, my favorite furfag Facebook handle has been "Grizdog Inthe Fur." >.< My faith in humanity died a long time ago. This is furfagdom at its finest, dancing on its grave.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 6, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> He sounds like an asshole to me.


He's the biggest asshole ever (not just to me). I asked what his problem with me was (this was before he found out about the furry stuff) and his only reply was the ever so lovely:

"Hit me en!"


----------



## Namba (Dec 6, 2012)

Raptros said:


> He's the biggest asshole ever (not just to me). I asked what his problem with me was (this was before he found out about the furry stuff) and his only reply was the ever so lovely:
> 
> "Hit me en!"



You need a hug. :C


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 6, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> The reaction is going to be hilarious.
> 
> In reference to his other comments it's strange that 'playing pretend' is a reason to call you lame.
> Playing pretend is essentially most of drama, art, sports and games after all.


Let's just say he isn't the sharpest tool in the box...

EDIT: Just to add, he's a massive hypocrite because he's part of a theatre group... 



Eyal Flurry said:


> You need a hug. :C


Seeing as he did pelvic thrusts behind me once I think it's him that needs the hug...


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 6, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> The reaction is going to be hilarious.
> 
> In reference to his other comments it's strange that 'playing pretend' is a reason to call you lame.
> Playing pretend is essentially most of drama, art, sports and games after all.



In my experience, I've found that people are intimidated by those who actually use their imagination. I was doing video game fanfic at 6 years old (and it sucked, because even for a Kindergartener, I wasn't very bright) and my teachers tried to get my parents to take me to a psychiatrist.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 6, 2012)

Raptros said:


> Let's just say he isn't the sharpest tool in the box...
> 
> EDIT: Just to add, he's a massive hypocrite because he's part of a theatre group...



How is that hypocritical?


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 6, 2012)

Validuz said:


> Still got my point across, no?
> Why do you even continue posting if it gets you worked up like this? Why not just do something you enjoy instead?



Free speech, open forum. Deal with it.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 6, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> In reference to his other comments it's strange that 'playing pretend' is a reason to call you lame.
> Playing pretend is essentially most of drama, art, sports and games after all.


The teens are pretty much the worst age group to participate in. So much insecurity.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 6, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> How is that hypocritical?


That was in reply to what fallowfox said he thought it was strange that 'playing pretend' was a reason to call me lame. I made the remark about his theatre group since that's exactly what theatre is, 'playing pretend'.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 6, 2012)

Raptros said:


> Let's just say he isn't the sharpest tool in the box...
> 
> EDIT: Just to add, he's a massive hypocrite because he's part of a theatre group...
> 
> ...



Oh, he's a closet case...

Just pity him then.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 6, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Oh, he's a closet case...
> 
> Just pity him then.


He's mainly doing it to get a reaction out of me. But its very likley he's in the closet from what I can see (even though he strongly denies it).


----------



## Namba (Dec 6, 2012)

He's either gay or bisexual. Like, I'm dead serious. Maybe he's trying to come onto you and is failing miserably.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 6, 2012)

Raptros said:


> He's the biggest asshole ever (not just to me). I asked what his problem with me was



If you want to get the best reaction out of people, just make it apparent you don't care what he thinks.

If he's trying to get on your nerves that'll just piss him off even more XD

If he's a closet case, well... Is he cute? :roll:


----------



## Earth Rio (Dec 6, 2012)

If you ask me, the furry hate is mainly accumulated by the injust accusations that are forced upon us in the standard 'normalcy' of society (you all know what I'm talking about!) Indeed, from what I've heard, furs, at least in the UK, tend to be classified as freaks who have nothing better to do than commit beastiality, and as such, be generally vile people. Accusations of myself being a fur before I actually was one explained this to me due to a vulgar joke that a person in my year happened to make. Indeed, I know now that furries are no such people.

How did this thread get so derailed, by the way?


----------



## Ricky (Dec 6, 2012)

Earth Rio said:


> If you ask me, the *furry hate* is mainly accumulated by the injust accusations that are forced upon us in the standard 'normalcy' of society



No. Just... No.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 6, 2012)

All my non fur friends know, and they either 
A-don't give a shit
B-think its interesting


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 6, 2012)

Ricky said:


> If you want to get the best reaction out of people, just make it apparent you don't care what he thinks.
> 
> If he's trying to get on your nerves that'll just piss him off even more XD


Tried and tested, it gets a funny reaction sometimes when he thinks he "won" the arguement.



Ricky said:


> If he's a closet case, well... Is he cute? :roll:


Lol no. He's an ugly bastard. I'm straight (mostly) anyway.


----------



## Bando (Dec 6, 2012)

Wait, someone took this post seriously _7 pages in?_ Goddammit.



Earth Rio said:


> If you ask me, the furry hate is mainly accumulated by the *injust accusations*



You should've stopped while you were ahead and not even written anything after this. Spell check is there to help you and make you sound less like a 13 year old.



Earth Rio said:


> [...]that are forced upon us in the *standard 'normalcy'* of society (you all know what I'm talking about!)



OH NO, social norms! Someone please free us from the torment of acting like a perfectly functioning human being in public! It's just plain _tyranny! _(Also, definitely not going to mention the redundancy that I've just happen to have put in bold. No sir.)



Earth Rio said:


> Indeed, from what I've heard, furs, at least in the UK, tend to be *classified as freaks* who have nothing better to do than commit beastiality, and as such, be *generally vile people*.


Aside from the bestiality (Which seems to happen in this community in both reality and fiction _alarmingly frequently._), I generally agree with this. Aside from FAF, I've been very hard-pressed to find a fur who was neither socially inept or just a terrible, dramawhore of a person. 



Earth Rio said:


> How did this thread get so derailed, by the way?


This is a terrible topic that's posted far too much, _like our mod said._ Maybe if you read the thread, you'd get that...


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 6, 2012)

Earth Rio said:


> If you ask me, the furry hate is mainly accumulated by the injust accusations that are forced upon us in the standard 'normalcy' of society



I am going to say no to this. There is no "furry hate", it's just some conceived notion most furries have to justly compare their fandom to civil rights movements.
If anything, they cause that "Hate" themselves.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 6, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I am going to say no to this. There is no "furry hate", it's just some conceived notion most furries have to justly compare their fandom to civil rights movements.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grandiose_delusions :roll:


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Dec 6, 2012)

Is there a time when this place isint trying to kill each other?


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Dec 6, 2012)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> Is there a time when this place isint trying to kill each other?



I can safely answer that with 'No'.


----------



## Bando (Dec 6, 2012)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> Is there a time when this place isint trying to kill each other?



FAF is an odd place. We say "FUCK YOU" instead of "I love you bby~"


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Dec 6, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> I can safely answer that with 'No'.


 oh 



Bando said:


> FAF is an odd place. We say "FUCK YOU" instead of "I love you bby~"


Sounds like the rest of the world....


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 6, 2012)

Bando said:


> FAF is an odd place. We say "FUCK YOU" instead of "I love you bby~"


Everyone has a love/hate relationship with everyone else on FAF.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 6, 2012)

Raptros said:


> Everyone has a love/hate relationship with everyone else on FAF.


I don't :/


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Dec 6, 2012)

I now see the irony in this place people goin on saying they dislike furrys etc but we cannot even be civil and kind amongst ourselves its shockingly terrible....


----------



## Bulveye (Dec 6, 2012)

d.batty said:


> All my non fur friends know, and they either
> A-don't give a shit
> B-think its interesting


This! I don't see where all the hate is coming from. Sure I haven't been at it for too long, but from what I've seen no one gives a crap. Most of my friends and family know my hobbies and they don't care. I've been to some local meetups where some people choose to go around in tails and such and no one gives a crap. The worst I've had is telling someone I was going to AC and they asked me if I was going there to fuck dudes in animal suits. I said no, explained more about what happens, and now he's going too. 

As for what percentage of people are in it for the porn, is it really a big deal? Whenever a wolf dong or diaper drawing happens to evade the SFW filter, I just keep scrolling. What other people get off on is none of my business. Just enjoy what you want to enjoy and let everyone else do the same as long as it's not hurting you.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Dec 6, 2012)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> I now see the irony in this place people goin on saying they dislike furrys etc but we cannot even be civil and kind amongst ourselves its shockingly terrible....



Oh come on let's not pretend we aren't all here to watch a small uninteresting forum undergo societal collapse before forming a primitive 'Lord of the Flies' scenario where Corto hits people with a conch and CannonFodder falls off a cliff.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Dec 6, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Oh come on let's not pretend we aren't all here to watch a small uninteresting forum undergo societal collapse before forming a primitive 'Lord of the Flies' scenario where Corto hits people with a conch and CannonFodder falls off a cliff.


nope i joined to meet learn and be part of the fandom and this looked ok i was half right :V


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 6, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Oh come on let's not pretend we aren't all here to watch a small uninteresting forum undergo societal collapse before forming a primitive 'Lord of the Flies' scenario where Corto hits people with a conch and CannonFodder falls off a cliff.


I'd sig that, but sadly I have no space .


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 6, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Oh come on let's not pretend we aren't all here to watch a small uninteresting forum undergo societal collapse before forming a primitive 'Lord of the Flies' scenario where Corto hits people with a conch and CannonFodder falls off a cliff.




Is that too much to ask for?


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Dec 6, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Is that too much to ask for?


 yes by far shouldnt it be better?


----------



## Machine (Dec 6, 2012)

Pulling a furfag's plush tail is most certainly not a hate crime.

But it's still funny.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 6, 2012)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> I now see the irony in this place people goin on saying they dislike furrys etc but we cannot even be civil and kind amongst ourselves its shockingly terrible....



Everyone is really nice here; I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Dec 6, 2012)

Raptros said:


> I'd sig that, but sadly I have no space .


Dammit I've always wanted to be sigged.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 6, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Everyone is really nice here; I have no idea what you're talking about.



Must be something getting lost in the text. Really easy to misinterpret the purpose of a message when all you get is a string of words on a screen.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 6, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Everyone is really nice here; I have no idea what you're talking about.


We show our love for everyone in passionate hate. Everyone's just abit confused when they first meet us, but then they learn our ways and become one of us...

Back on topic: Watch any furry "documentary" on YouTube and you'll see plenty of hate in the comments, as well as loads of furries "coming out" as a furry...



RedFoxTwo said:


> Dammit I've always wanted to be sigged.


In that case I'll make room


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 6, 2012)

Raptros said:


> We show our love for everyone in passionate hate. Everyone's just abit confused when they first meet us, but then they learn our ways and become one of us...
> 
> Back on topic: Watch any furry "documentary" on YouTube and you'll see plenty of hate in the comments, as well as loads of furries "coming out" as a furry...



Ah, like brothers who are always punching each other to show there love. Makes sense.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 6, 2012)

Raptros said:


> Watch any furry "documentary" on YouTube and you'll see plenty of hate in the comments, as well as loads of furries "coming out" as a furry...



I have a feeling those are the same people; they are just at different stages in their life (denial vs. bargaining).

I said this a long time ago back in the Something Awful days: if someone has strong emotions, there's usually a reason for it. Hate is a strong emotion. I actually talked to one of the SA goons who was adamant about the whole furry thing (Shii, the one who wrote that essay Furry Is Not A Fandom) and he ended up admitting he's into Krystal and even used the word "closet furry" in his post. This was on his own personal forum so he quickly got embarrassed and edited his post but he still recanted the essay he wrote. I thought that was a bit much and I *totally* wasn't expecting it, but it was funny as hell :lol:

Some also do it to get on people's nerves because they think it will push a button. Many furries are just easy targets. They'd do that with anything; it's just that you can press the furry button for a lot of people, especially the type that always think people are hating them.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Dec 6, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Oh come on let's not pretend we aren't all here to watch a small uninteresting forum undergo societal collapse before forming a primitive 'Lord of the Flies' scenario where Corto hits people with a conch and CannonFodder falls off a cliff.



Don't get my hopes up. :V


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 6, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I have a feeling those are the same people; they are just at different stages in their life (denial vs. bargaining).
> 
> I said this a long time ago back in the Something Awful days: if someone has strong emotions, there's usually a reason for it. Hate is a strong emotion. I actually talked to one of the SA goons who was adamant about the whole furry thing (Shii, the one who wrote that essay Furry Is Not A Fandom) and he ended up admitting he's into Krystal and even used the word "closet furry" in his post. This was on his own personal forum so he quickly got embarrassed and edited his post but he still recanted the essay he wrote. I thought that was a bit much and I *totally* wasn't expecting it, but it was funny as hell :lol:
> 
> Some also do it to get on people's nerves because they think it will push a button. Many furries are just easy targets. They'd do that with anything; it's just that you can press the furry button for a lot of people, especially the type that always think people are hating them.



I agree with this, if someone claims hatred towards something it can often mean that they actually like it but are to afraid of what other people would think to actually admit to liking it.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 6, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Oh come on let's not pretend we aren't all here to watch a small uninteresting forum undergo societal collapse before forming a primitive 'Lord of the Flies' scenario where Corto hits people with a conch and CannonFodder falls off a cliff.



GET OUT OF MY HEAD, RED!!!!! >:C


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 6, 2012)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> I agree with this, if someone claims hatred towards something it can often mean that they actually like it but are to afraid of what other people would think to actually admit to liking it.


This so much. They are afraid they'll be thrown into the same box as the person they are trying to hate on by their peers. It's denial.


----------



## Grunnolf (Dec 6, 2012)

I would so agree with Red i mean that has been the case with alot of things. my friends would just wail on others for what they liked yet a month later they all admit they have liked it for many years. they claim it made em safe.

Gah ment radioactiveRed sry heh


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Dec 6, 2012)

Grunnolf said:


> Red


How dare you. I'm Red'.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 6, 2012)

I have to say, the hate is justified to an extent. There is a lot of weird, fucked up, crazy ass people in this fandom (or hell, _any_ fandom). I've seen shit like people going out in public in fursuits or general furry stuff and being obnoxious, profiles on websites inappropriately filled with fetishes and porn, people trying to bring furry into everything, unironically asking to typefuck within a whole 5 minutes of talking, etc. That kind of hatred is totally justified. That can be used as a general complaint about fandoms in this day and age though.

If someone just hates someone because they happen to like furry art and anthro characters though, they are fucking stupid.


----------



## Azure (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey wow, another one of these threads. I'll say this. Furries are fucked up. But so are "normal" people. Because everyone on the entire planet is a fucking liar, and keeps to themselves the very ugly, real, terrible uncensored truth. Furries are just one of many subgroups that let it out because fuck what people thing about it, you only live once, and if someone gets offended by it, FUCK YEAH! Argument over, who cares, go home, get a life, etc, etc, blah blah blah. Thank you and goodnight.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 6, 2012)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> Ah, like brothers who are always punching each other to show there love. Makes sense.



Yep, just like me and my older brother... only we prefer wiffle bats, fly swatters, and belts.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 6, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> Yep, just like me and my older brother... only we prefer wiffle bats, fly swatters, and belts.



It's not true love unless you joust with cars though.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 6, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> It's not true love unless you joust with cars though.



YES! Or until you drive them down an old country road at 80mph just to make him deuce his pants. He failed, of course. My friends do that to me at night.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 6, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> It's not true love unless you joust with cars though.


In limos no less


----------



## Kartan_Infinity (Dec 16, 2012)

The hate usually stems from the artwork that isn't...well, acceptable to types of people. My brother hates furries based solely on that, doesn't know a thing about furs otherwise.


----------



## Deo (Dec 16, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Oh come on let's not pretend we aren't all here to watch a small uninteresting forum undergo societal collapse before forming a primitive 'Lord of the Flies' scenario where Corto hits people with a conch and CannonFodder falls off a cliff.



Kill the beast! Cut his throat! Spill his blood!
Kill the beast! Cut his throat! Spill his blood!
Kill the beast! Cut his throat! Spill his blood!
Kill the beast! Cut his throat! Spill his blood!


----------



## helioswolf (Dec 17, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Oh come on let's not pretend we aren't all here to watch a small uninteresting forum undergo societal collapse before forming a primitive 'Lord of the Flies' scenario where Corto hits people with a conch and CannonFodder falls off a cliff.



No way man, we're on the up and up.  Some day soon, all the trendies will be like 'yo dawg, i saw what you posted on furaffinity' and all the lame-ass corporations are gonna be like "don't forget to 'like' us on fnurururnurfinfitty"


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm a religious bisexual furry. i'm just begging for hate on the internet :v


----------



## FiiCoon (Dec 23, 2012)

I think some furries create it by having no tact or just behaving like jackasses in general. No one needs to know about your fetishes, or wants to hear how you're such a nice guy but everyone hates you for no reason, or hear how you think furries are better/more evolved than the "mundies" (used ironically).

Those that hate furries just for being furries probably don't really hate them, they are just apathetic and like stirring shit. Probably lack empathy as well.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 23, 2012)

cyanogen said:


> Let people say whatever they want to you. Haters gonna hate.
> If they decide to try and hurt you, let them meet your friend, mr. Switchblade.
> He doesn't play well with others.
> ...just kidding smack em in the mouth.


 OMG I love that song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qcQ5yx9O_A


----------



## thebronychip (Dec 23, 2012)

cyanogen said:


> Let people say whatever they want to you. Haters gonna hate.
> If they decide to try and hurt you, let them meet your friend, mr. Switchblade.
> He doesn't play well with others.
> ...just kidding smack em in the mouth.


i was thinking of giving them a taste of my wooden katana but that works too i guess xD


----------

